
AMD announces revenue for the Q3 of $1,307M, operating loss of $293M - yread
http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2213570
======
webaholic
Beat expectations but lower future guidance. This is to be expected with no
new launches being planned until 2017.

If you can, hold onto your AMD stocks for the next 2 quarters at-least. I am
hoping zen will make some inroads back into the data center.

------
tmzt
Wonder if they would interested in an idea to sell an AMD CPU/GPU to every
gamer with a laptop, hint: it's not a TB2 external GPU on a PCIe bus.

------
ChuckMcM
Wow, less dead than I thought they were. I too hope Zen gives them some lift.

